# Doc said I have IBS...



## B.V.S.1970 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello, I am a 41 year old female. I started having terrible diarrhea last month, for about 5 days, and a nipping pain in my right hip area. My stomach just started bubbling bubbling bubbling like a witches cauldron. Gas all the time. Bad cramping diarrhea. When the pain started in my back, between my shoulder blades, I went to the ER. They expected appendicitis and did a CT scan with contrast. It came back ok, so they sent me home with IBS. Went to Doc. 2 days later, I had constipation, still with the super bubbly gassy stomach. At night I would wake up with acid burning in my throat, coughing. He said IBS too, and GERD. He gave me Prilosec and Bentyl. He also gave a me a referral to a GI doc, and I see him on 29 November. They burning acid at night continued, so now I have Prilosec 20 mg two times per day. I have a CONSTANTLY gurgling and stomach and intestines. It's scary as hell. I still have the nagging ache in my right hip area. After the ER, the next day constipation started. Like a brick in my intestines. I went back to the doc, and he did abdominal xrays and found I had so much feces in my intestines it was partially obstructed. He gave me miralax, and and I took it for about 1 week. I now have one soft BM per day without Miralax. I always feel I have to go, but can't. I developed hemrroids, and have stopped trying to use the bathroom so much. I did have blood in the toilet and on the tissue, but the doc said it was from the hemrroids. During the CT scan, the found a polyp in my uterus, so I had a D and C on the 9th, waiting on the biopsy. So, I have changed bowel habits, gassy and horribly rumbly innards, blood from hemrroids, and a loss of appetite big time. I see the GI guy on the 29th, and I want a colonoscopy and endoscopy. I have read too much about colon cancer being ignored. Is that over-kill? Mayo Symptom checker keeps telling me I have polyps or cancer. My doc says just wait for the GI guy, but wishes I could get in sooner. I am losing my mind. If what I have is just IBS, I will deal. But the blood has made me more crazed. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try to calm down. Being uptight and stressed may make your symptoms worse.And no I don't think wanting a colonoscopy and endoscopy are over-kill. What meds have you tried to control your symptoms?


----------



## B.V.S.1970 (Nov 16, 2011)

BQ said:


> Try to calm down. Being uptight and stressed may make your symptoms worse.And no I don't think wanting a colonoscopy and endoscopy are over-kill. What meds have you tried to control your symptoms?


I have been prescribed Bentyl, but I haven't taken it. I am on an antibiotic and aspirin because I got a blood clot in my hand after my D and C surgery on the 9th.I know this is icky, but I figure we are all here because we all have the same icky symptoms. I have terrible hemmorroids from being constipated.I guess I have the alternating IBS D/C. I am just so worried it is Colon Cancer, anal cancer, all the horrid diseases that have the same symptoms we all have.My greatest fear is that my GI doc won't want to do a colonoscopy. I really want one. If it is IBS, I can deal. What should I do if my GI doc says- "Oh you have IBS, no testing needed?" Can I ask him to perform one. I know docs don't like patients telling them what to do.Thanks for your help. This forum has been a great help...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would think your Dr would definitely want to do one.. _especially_ if you request it. As in 9 years you should be having one anyway for standard screening. If your Dr doesn't want to do one.. go to another who will. And YES! definitely request it! Remember....You are the customer!







Docs are only human.. just like us. They put their pants on exactly like we do.







You must be an advocate for yourself.In the meantime try a good probiotic (Like Align or Culturelle etc) and see if that helps the gurgling.And keep us posted! Holding all good thoughts on the D&C biposy!


----------

